# Monterey Bay and Napa Valley ???



## suzanne (Mar 27, 2006)

Would like to exchange for two weeks to Monterey Bay, Ca and Napa, Ca anytime between June 1 and Oct. 1, 2007. Is this back to back exchange feasible by starting to search now and being fairly flexible on weeks we can go? There doesn't seem to be a lot of timeshares there with RCI. Thats the only trade option we have as our home resort doesn't trade with anyone else. We are looking at Worldmark Monterey Bay, Worldmark Windsor, Pacific Grove Plaza, Pine Acres Lodge or the new one being built Shell Vacation CLub @ Vino Bello Resort as our first choices. 

Thanks,

Suzanne


----------



## california-bighorn (Mar 27, 2006)

I think you would be better off making hotel reservations. The exchanges you mentioned would be extremely difficult to coordinate. If you go in September or October you would be able to book some nice hotels at reasonable rates. If you plan in being in Monterey over a weekend, plan far in advance as there are events in the Monterey area on many weekends. BTW, September and October are the best weather months for Monterey and Napa. 
Marty


----------



## xzhan02 (Mar 28, 2006)

It is possible to rent pacific grove plaza unit, if you'd rather stay in a timeshare than hotel.  It is a gold crown, and probably the best in terms of location among all TSs you mentioned.  Owners there trade very rarely.   We will stay there next week through rental, based on the suggestion of a TUGger.  The current price is $200/day for 2 br 2.5 baths, and $160 for 1 br unit.


----------



## funtime (Mar 28, 2006)

*Consider II or SFX*

II and SFX have the Napa Riverpointe.  Although the reviews have been mixed, I owned the resort for a short period of time (but did not stay there) and it looked to be a well run, well organized resort with some fun outings to wineries etc.  If you are not a member of II, SFX can get you there and I would think you would have a good shot at it.  Funtime


----------



## Blues (Mar 28, 2006)

Ditto what California-bighorn said.  Many people make the mistake of coming to coastal CA in summer, expecting warm weather.  Our favorite sport is watching tourists in Bermuda shorts turning blue.  It's foggy with highs in the 60s for most of the summer.  If you want 80s (or above) try early to mid October.  It's our best month of the year.

-Blues in Monterey Bay


----------



## suzanne (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help. After living on the Oregon Coast for 30 years, we too are well aware of the summer high temps on the Pacific Coast, we never wore shorts until we moved to Florida. We will try for ongoing search and if nothing happens then will look for a rental.

Suzanne


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Worldmark*



			
				suzanne said:
			
		

> Would like to exchange for two weeks to Monterey Bay, Ca and Napa, Ca anytime between June 1 and Oct. 1, 2007. Is this back to back exchange feasible by starting to search now and being fairly flexible on weeks we can go? There doesn't seem to be a lot of timeshares there with RCI. Thats the only trade option we have as our home resort doesn't trade with anyone else. We are looking at Worldmark Monterey Bay, Worldmark Windsor, Pacific Grove Plaza, Pine Acres Lodge or the new one being built Shell Vacation CLub @ Vino Bello Resort as our first choices.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Suzanne


I am a Worldmark owner and from watching what goes on and knowing the size, Windsor probably wouldn't be much of a problem but Monterey is rough all year long even for an owner.
Bart


----------



## mtngal (Mar 28, 2006)

Bart is right about WM Monterey being tough to get into.  There are only about 30 units there and it's hard to get into at any time for owners.  Windsor is bigger so it is easier.  We usually end up staying in a motel when we go to Monterey, since we rarely can get in.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 29, 2006)

We traded to Windsor - terrific place! Give it a shot!


----------

